# Selling everything I have to move to the philippines



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm preparing to have an estate sale here in the U S next month to move by year end. What kind of things can I take with me that's expensive to buy in the Philippines? So far I'm only bringing my beddings, towels, clothes & shoes, dinnerware, kitchenware & 2 sewing machine. I'm bringing my own beddings because I prefer the higher thread count sheets. I'm not bringing anything electrical. But my husband wanted to know if he should buy a converter here or there? 

I left the Philippines in the 70s and only been home 3x so I really have no idea. I don't even know where to live right now. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm preparing to have an estate sale here in the U S next month to move by year end. What kind of things can I take with me that's expensive to buy in the Philippines? So far I'm only bringing my beddings, towels, clothes & shoes, dinnerware, kitchenware & 2 sewing machine. I'm bringing my own beddings because I prefer the higher thread count sheets. I'm not bringing anything electrical. But my husband wanted to know if he should buy a converter here or there?
> 
> I left the Philippines in the 70s and only been home 3x so I really have no idea. I don't even know where to live right now.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm sure people on this forum would like to know what area of the Philippines you are moving to. so they could give you some insight and info. as far as things to take that comes down to personal preverance. But if your taking nothing electrical no need for converter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality appliances, kitchen gadgets of quality*



Nannetteph said:


> I'm preparing to have an estate sale here in the U S next month to move by year end. What kind of things can I take with me that's expensive to buy in the Philippines? So far I'm only bringing my beddings, towels, clothes & shoes, dinnerware, kitchenware & 2 sewing machine. I'm bringing my own beddings because I prefer the higher thread count sheets. I'm not bringing anything electrical. But my husband wanted to know if he should buy a converter here or there?
> 
> I left the Philippines in the 70s and only been home 3x so I really have no idea. I don't even know where to live right now.
> 
> Thank you.


Great question, things that are so hard to find here are smaller kitchen appliances of quality such as patatoe mashers, can openers, peelers. They do sell quality blenders but you have to find these places tucked in and around China town, Binondo I think these blenders can crush ice and have replacement parts but run about $200 or less none of the blenders or cookware appliances found in the malls are worth buying let alone looking at, they break in 60 seconds, you'll burn up the motors and it's junk.

Another item I wished I'd brought was one of those mini ovens you can cook a turkey or large roast in forgot the brand name they have a large lid, I didn't bring my crock pot so I had to order one from the states, so a $49 crock pot (large one) stateside cost me nearly $200 to ship it here, they get you with VAT tax and shipping charges.

Fillet knives, knives that don't rust to dust, chopping block knives... I bought these used at spots in the US, they sell used clothes and basically everything and the cost of these knives stateside are in the range of 25 cents to a dollar but here... Oh boy, quality, get ready for a much higher price.

Steel cookware, thick steel cookware is gonna run you allot of money here but when cooking with an "Induction cooker" (Induction cookers sold here) you'll need steel and it has to be thick clad on the bottom. Anything of quality steel will be expensive in the Philippines and of low quality. High-quality plastic utensils are impossible to find, the plastic utensils here seem to bubble but they look of quality, they are not and expensive.

Bottom line is quality items are very hard to find, unless you live in Manila and then good luck finding the spot that sells what you are looking for, there's no such thing as a one-stop shop here. You can buy quality electrical transformers here at any major hardware store.

I'd stalk up on your favorite herbs also, large containers are very light and very cheap stateside but you pay double triple here and good luck finding your favorite herbs in large quantities. I'd purchase a side by side refrigerator one side a freezer the other side a fridge, your gonna need it, lessons learned after buying smaller cheap fridges with freezer compartment inside or above they don't hold anything don't freeze very well and if it's a single freezer compartment your digging for your meat, best to have separate compartments in the freezer section, great for storing bread also.

I left out so much... quality is something foreign here, most people can't afford quality so the options reflect that, that goes for dress shoes and running shoes also.

*Something else to think about.....Do you have a bank here? It's not easy to join a bank unless you have an Immigrant card and it's getting harder, reason I mention this is that the money changers when cashing your checks take a chunk of change from every dollar something like 2-6 peso's per dollar, so a loss of money big time.* My wife never got her US citizenship but I had to get an Immigrant card in order to join the bank, they not only asked for my Immigrant 13a Non-quota Visa but made photo copies of it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Also you may struggle to find a bed to fit your bedding as asian beds are shorter than US/European beds.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes the quality of small appliances is very poor.

I have only been here since February and I am working on my 4th toaster and 3rd manual can opener. Keep your receipts as you will be returning these items for replacements or repair.

JM101


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You will be able to buy a transformer for the sewing machine use. That's what we did. We also sold most everything except for some personal items, kitchen, dishes & such. Most all can be purchased here and you also should find that the simpler lifestyle here requires less "stuff" than what we had in the US.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nannetteph said:


> Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?


You can find some at the higher end malls (Ayala). Queen size is easy to find, King not so sure.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, we have a good king size bed and mattress from SM Clark.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Toaster (they make quality local)*



JM101 said:


> Yes the quality of small appliances is very poor.
> 
> I have only been here since February and I am working on my 4th toaster and 3rd manual can opener. Keep your receipts as you will be returning these items for replacements or repair.
> 
> JM101


I've been through those traditional looking toasters but don't buy those, for sure they are junk, here's a link to what the toaster should look like it's made by Standard and it ran me 600 peso's but I've seen them as high as 900 peso's.

Standard SOT603 Oven Toaster (Red) | Lazada PH

It really toasts the bread like no other and it has a ceramic heating element on the top and bottom, hardware stores sell these for much less than online. Only wish I'd bought this a long time ago, those pop up things are worthless unless you bring it from stateside.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm preparing to have an estate sale here in the U S next month to move by year end. What kind of things can I take with me that's expensive to buy in the Philippines?


Electronics like Computers, Cameras, Open Line IPhone, IPad, Car Parts, Vitamins, Gold Jewelry, Quality Perfume.



Nannetteph said:


> So far I'm only bringing my beddings, towels, clothes & shoes, dinnerware, kitchenware & 2 sewing machine. I'm bringing my own beddings because I prefer the higher thread count sheets. I'm not bringing anything electrical.


All those items (Excellent quality) are available here. An example, last month, I was at S&R and took advantage of their 2 for 1 sale P2,900 KING size bedding set, 500 thread count 60% Cotton 40% poly. Corelle Dinnerware sets, etc. 



Nannetteph said:


> But my husband wanted to know if he should buy a converter here or there?


Step down converters, voltage regulators etc. are available everywhere here


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> You can find some at the higher end malls (Ayala). Queen size is easy to find, King not so sure.


Be aware, when you ask for a king size you will likely be shown the equivalent to a queen size. Our so called king size is about three inches shorter than our uk king size. Apparently S&R sell higher thread bedding.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Be aware, when you ask for a king size you will likely be shown the equivalent to a queen size. Our so called king size is about three inches shorter than our uk king size. Apparently S&R sell higher thread bedding.


We are in the process of getting a new King size Mattress, All the King size Mattresses at Uratex, SM, Robinsons, CSI, Magic Malls all were 11x72x78


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

US King size is 76"x80". California King is 72"x84" and Queen is 60"x80". S&R sells US size sheet sets. It is my understanding that Costco(USA) is part owner, that is why they stock the Kirkland brand items.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When I was living in the Philippines, the condo I was renting had a weird shaped mattress that was bigger than a queen but smaller than a king. I measured the dimensions in inches and went to an SM Department store and found some nice 500+ thread count sheets, but in the wrong size. No problem says the sales lady. They took my dimensions and had someone adjust the size to fit; they were ready in 1-2 weeks.

I agree with everyone else to bring high quality non-electrical items like kitchen knives, etc.

Electrical items that are dual voltage I would bring (unless you are limited on how much you can ship). The only 110v things I would bring are nice things you use every day. I love coffee and have a nice superautomatic espresso machine that is 110v. Because I use it every day, I'd take it with me and run it off a voltage converter (but only leave the converter on while youre making coffee). Turn off the converter when youre done with it as even if the machine is off, if the converter is on it will suck up electricity.

I dont remember if the houses on SBMA in Subic have 110v wired to them or not. jon1 or one of the other guys living on SBMA can chime in. If they DO have 110v and you are planning on living there, you could bring your 110v appliances as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Should I bring an iron?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Nannetteph said:


> Should I bring an iron?


If it's dual votage, sure, why not. If its 110v only, I wouldnt unless it was some super fancy iron that does stuff other irons don't. 220v irons are available just about anywhere there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> If it's dual votage, sure, why not. If its 110v only, I wouldnt unless it was some super fancy iron that does stuff other irons don't. 220v irons are available just about anywhere there.


Exactly. 220 volt (even steam) irons are available most everywhere here and are not expensive at all.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been here for fifteen months now, and have had no problems with small electrical equipment; my pop-up toaster is an Imarflex, kettle and deep-fat fryer are Hanabishi, and my I bought these items in Robinsons (Angeles) or SM Clark. I bought Chef's Classics cutlery in Robinsons; pricey, but good quality.
My microwave oven is a Whirlpool, and my fridge-freezer is Electrolux; not the cheapest available, but if you buy it cheap you buy it twice!
The only fly in the ointment has been a Union twin-tub washing machine, which has been troublesome since day one; I shall replace it soon, but not with a Union!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Washing machine*



Darby Allen said:


> I've been here for fifteen months now, and have had no problems with small electrical equipment; my pop-up toaster is an Imarflex, kettle and deep-fat fryer are Hanabishi, and my I bought these items in Robinsons (Angeles) or SM Clark. I bought Chef's Classics cutlery in Robinsons; pricey, but good quality.
> My microwave oven is a Whirlpool, and my fridge-freezer is Electrolux; not the cheapest available, but if you buy it cheap you buy it twice!
> The only fly in the ointment has been a Union twin-tub washing machine, which has been troublesome since day one; I shall replace it soon, but not with a Union!


We used to have those twin tub washers and about 7 years ago we bought a fully automatic washer but after dumping over 15,000 peso's in it to keep it running we've had enough of that... the computer fails and I think the transmissions, so we went back to the Sharp twin tub washer, it's not automatic but sure cleans the clothes better and also the dryer unit does a much better job at taking out the water another plus is that they are easy to fix but then again if you buy new they do come with extended warranties.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Darby Allen said:


> The only fly in the ointment has been a Union twin-tub washing machine, which has been troublesome since day one; I shall replace it soon, but not with a Union!


Electrolux makes an excellent full automatic washer as does GE. Both are available here in country and come in different capacity sizes and prices.

SM Clark has everything but if you have not already done so, ride over and check out Marquee Mall. They usually have a bit lower prices than SM as well as the sales staff in all shops as well as the department store are friendly and helpful.

We go to the SM for fun sometimes but reserve our major purchases and computer needs for Marquee.



Jet Lag


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I was prepping to move over here I heard all about the bad power fluctuations and electrical problems. So, I decided to bring very few of my electrical appliances. After I saw the prices and quality over here - I realized what a mistake that was! I miss my sewing machine, food processor, and Vita-Mix. 

Tools. Everything here is garbage - they think "Stanley" is high quality tools... Cordless tools are virtually nonexistent here. I gave away my cordless 18 volt DeWalt drill and sawzall - another mistake ha ha. The only tools I brought with me was one tool bag of my favorite hand tools. I had an entire garage full (was in HVAC for 25 years). Bring tools! 

Any small electronics, like laptops, phones etc are quite expensive here and not the same quality. I bought an i7 laptop 4 years ago, in the US, and here the "gaming rigs" are lucky to even have an i5 processor (a lot will be i3, but they don't want to admit it). 

When packing my balikbayan boxes I used my towels, and clothes, as packing materials. So I have a lot more towels than I intended to bring. I am glad I have them. Our bed is queen sized, and American sheets fit fine. I bought one set of sheets at SM but they were p3,500! (at the time that was $87 USD, was 40:1). They are good quality but much cheaper in the US. We bought a Queen size foam mattress at SM for around p4,000 and made a bed frame (bring tools). 

One thing I did bring that I am very glad was my kitchen. I used to work at Williams-Sonoma (in the early 1980's) and still have all my stuff. Quality lasts a lifetime. Again... I did not bring any kitchen electrical and should have! I brought my Chantal pans, my Sabatier knives, my porcelain dishes, and some of my gadgets... my son wanted some. They are older than him, and he grew up with them, so I let him have his pick. I am such an old softie ha ha. Yes, I have 30 year old wooden spoons. We take our kitchenware very seriously. I did not bring my good wooden cutting boards as I was unsure about the effects of the humidity. I hate cutting on plastic boards, but such is life.  

If I had it to do over I would bring my kitchen appliances. My pillows. Less t-shirts, more Hawaiian shirts. More sets of sheets (but admittedly hard to know what sized bed you will get). My sewing machine. Lots more hand tools. More underwear (big fat American sized ha ha). Balikbayan boxes are cheap. Take advantage of them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukram, you can find those bed sheets and pillow cases in the Yuki yuki markets or spots where they sell used clothes. Me too... I wish I'd brought more kitchen appliances, such as my rotating pizza maker or hot dog steamer and bun warmer, espresso machine.

Computers, you don't want to buy them in the malls, you can get pretty much anything made here at a fraction of the cost and branded, here's a link to one spot. 

Easy PC - Computing Simplified

I'm with you the underwear has been a real challenge for me to find in my size. Sewing machines should be easy to find also and reasonably priced.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> ... we went back to the Sharp twin tub washer, it's not automatic but sure cleans the clothes better and also the dryer unit does a much better job at taking out the water another plus is that they are easy to fix but then again if you buy new they do come with extended warranties.


Thanks for that. I was considering an automatic, though I've always preferred twin-tubs (especially the old Hoover which heated the water) and I'll definitely look at Sharp when the time comes!


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

If you like to bake, bring a KitchenAid Mixer, I think the cost about 170 in the U.S. but will run you over 500 usd here. Don't worry about power converters ( step downs) , they have them here. If you husband is into tools, then anything in the U.S is far better than what you can get here.
I second the idea about spices and I'll throw in the idea of solar panels. The solar power to converter to batteries is just starting to get popular but the stuff here is all made in China.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lanhawk said:


> If you like to bake, bring a KitchenAid Mixer, I think the cost about 170 in the U.S. but will run you over 500 usd here. Don't worry about power converters ( step downs) , they have them here. If you husband is into tools, then anything in the U.S is far better than what you can get here.
> I second the idea about spices and I'll throw in the idea of solar panels. The solar power to converter to batteries is just starting to get popular but the stuff here is all made in China.


I you bring solar panels only bring them if you live in a similar climate to the Philippines. Solar panels designed for a cold climate don't work well in a hot climate as they over heat.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

When we moved here in 2011 we sent a lot of stuff by Balikbayan boxes inc a large crt JVC TV and a Tumble dryer !the TV was the first thing the wife bought when she got a job as a receptionist at a local hospital ! TV lasted 8yrs here ! We have bought numerous electrical items here Kettles,Toaster,gas hobs, etc nothing seems to last long here ! We now tend to buy certain brands such as imarflex oven,whirlpool microwave, and one of our best buys was a coffee/grinder/brewer machine from HMR who sells a lot of Australian and US surplus !
I would highly recommend buying voltage regulators as the mains voltage can vary from 210v to 250v ! And also having the home wiring checked ! We had an electrician rewiring the empty family home and he had turned off the power at the fuse box and main supply but 2 cables were still live ! Sometimes even paying high prices for a branded name here is false economy !
Brands such as Kenwood, and Sony etc are all made in China ! Like apple Products say designed in California USA , assembled in China !


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?

If you are looking for something like a California King then no. And even if you could finding the sheets for it next to impossible. I have a California king and had to resort to visiting family members bringing me sheets from UK. An Asian king is not the same as a US King.. Not all kings the same lol


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?
> 
> If you are looking for something like a California King then no. And even if you could finding the sheets for it next to impossible. I have a California king and had to resort to visiting family members bringing me sheets from UK. An Asian king is not the same as a US King.. Not all kings the same lol


 Many small furniture makers make custom sizes of the wood part on order. 
A few FIOAM madrass sellers can cut biger than Filipino "standard" but I don't know their max.
I have never seen any big SPRING madrass seller. in Phils Although IKEA has big ones in their INTERNATIONAL business, so perhaps they can agree to order if waiting until they will get delivery of other things anyway.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?
> 
> If you are looking for something like a California King then no. And even if you could finding the sheets for it next to impossible. I have a California king and had to resort to visiting family members bringing me sheets from UK. An Asian king is not the same as a US King.. Not all kings the same lol


Welcome to the forum Freebiefan, You sure are correct about the sizes of the beds and sheets, we do sometimes buy sheets from the Ukay ukay (used clothing sellers in the market), the local bed sheets and comforter materials are very light and dry fast but are delicate and get ruined easy.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have a Philippines king size bed, I think it's the size of a US queen size. The biggest problem is that they are 6" shorter than a western bed so I can hang my feet over the bottom . Another problem we had when we bought a new bed for the mil was sheet packs sizes sold didn't seem to match the bed sizes.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We have a Philippines king size bed, I think it's the size of a US queen size. The biggest problem is that they are 6" shorter than a western bed so I can hang my feet over the bottom . Another problem we had when we bought a new bed for the mil was sheet packs sizes sold didn't seem to match the bed sizes.


What's new here Gary, same Sh*t different shop. BTW hope you can return to your home soon.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Many small furniture makers make custom sizes of the wood part on order.
> A few FIOAM madrass sellers can cut biger than Filipino "standard" but I don't know their max.
> I have never seen any big SPRING madrass seller. in Phils Although IKEA has big ones in their INTERNATIONAL business, so perhaps they can agree to order if waiting until they will get delivery of other things anyway.


We wait with baited breath for the moment when Ikea open their first store in the Philippines, While it's happening is a very long time coming and whether or no that they have/supply the full Ikea retinue is yet to be seen,,,,, soon we will find out.
Quality inner spring mattresses are readily available from the likes of Rustans so why consider foam? Best if moving to PH. you bring important things, like a decent mattress and some years of linen to suit or pay the price to purchase here. My better half purchased a queen size bed that was 6 inches shorter than an Aussie queen size bed,,,,, the double bed sheets we sent seem to work for guests, on an inner spring mattress purchased here.
Yep, looking forward to Ikea finally finishing their store in Manila so I can order a product that I know.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

freebiefan said:


> Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?
> 
> If you are looking for something like a California King then no. .....


I have stayed in a lot of Airbnb rentals and I can only think of one studio that a California King would have fit and been usable. It would have taken up just about all the space so not much sitting space left.

I have had some that the bed would have physically fit into but it would have seriously limited traffic space, you might have to walk over the bed to get to teh CR or the balcony door lol.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

freebiefan said:


> Is there a place I can purchase an American size bed?
> 
> If you are looking for something like a California King then no. And even if you could finding the sheets for it next to impossible. I have a California king and had to resort to visiting family members bringing me sheets from UK. An Asian king is not the same as a US King.. Not all kings the same lol


We ordered the largest King and other mattresses directly from the Uratex factory, avoided a retailer taking their cut. Their truck delivered them directly to our house. 

Click on Premium
Classic Mattresses Collection | Uratex Foam Philippines

King size sheets & bedding can be bought at S&R or Lazada online.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nannetteph said:


> I'm preparing to have an estate sale here in the U S next month to move by year end. What kind of things can I take with me that's expensive to buy in the Philippines? So far I'm only bringing my beddings, towels, clothes & shoes, dinnerware, kitchenware & 2 sewing machine. I'm bringing my own beddings because I prefer the higher thread count sheets. I'm not bringing anything electrical. But my husband wanted to know if he should buy a converter here or there?
> 
> I left the Philippines in the 70s and only been home 3x so I really have no idea. I don't even know where to live right now.
> 
> Thank you.


Man , this was 5 years ago. But here's my take from staying there recently for almost 2 years: Rust is a big problem there. Even my belt buckle on my belts got rusty. My flashlights got rusty too ( brought them because of the frequent Brown outs in Pampanga). Same with my LED lamps. So be careful bringing in metal/electronics. Clothes and shoes? Probably a good idea, but shoes aren't that expensive there. Bring thin and quick drying clothes. No thick bath towels too. I had to air dry my clothes over a clothesline staying at my parents place there. You don't want your clothes hanging out for too long with rain pouring in lol or you'll be rushing your clothes in! Bring good quality slippers in great amounts plus tall rubber boots if your area floods. Get slippers that aren't too slippery when wet. Trust me, you don't want to be going up and down stairs with wet rubber slippers. I landed on my ass one time going down the stairs with wet slippers lol. Freaked out my mom. Bring a smartphone with WIFI calling, so that if your phone runs out of Pondo/load , you can go on a WiFi and make calls. Know the discounts being offered by the local phone companies. Not plugging Globe or SMART, but *143# is your friend in navigating your phone for Globe and adding load/plans. You can get phone cards anywhere. Try to get a phone in your country of origin with a Sim card ready to go as soon as you land in the Philippines ( unless you have overseas plans with Verizon, T-Mobile, for ATT)and load that phone asap. I still have my globe Sims ready to rock and roll if I ever go back. I'd want internet , text, and to make phone calls if I were there now my first few days there especially at the airport (1000 Pesos can give you internet for a month). Your hotel may have wifi or the SM Mall (connection ain't that consistent) , but what if you're out in the streets? In a taxi? I don't know about you guys, but I want to use that Google maps app and phone app like Skype on your phone to get around and not get lost. Plus to look up stuff in the Philippines for info. I landed at Clark one time with my wife and we were blind internet/phone wise until we got to our hotel. That can be scary if you are new to the islands and don't know anyone. That Google map is your best friend when walking around as a tourist. Make multiple copies of important travel/ misc documents... especially if you're applying for visas. Secure your stuff. I had my phone stolen the first day I was at the SM shopping. I think it was stolen at a cashier desk out of my ***** pack that was in front of me at all times. These fools are good at what they are doing. What else...if you're staying longer, bring good books and movies lol. Get to know the dyipney and bus routes (Victory Liner or Genesys). These vehicles stop everywhere in Pampanga/Luzon if you're there. They got trikes, but they can be too small for Westerners.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Washing machine*



We used to have those twin tub washers and about 7 years ago we bought a fully automatic washer but after dumping over 15,000 peso's in it to keep it running we've had enough of that... the computer fails and I think the transmissions, so we went back to the Sharp twin tub washer, it's not automatic but sure cleans the clothes better and also the dryer unit does a much better job at taking out the water another plus is that they are easy to fix but then again if you buy new they do come with extended warranties.
[/QUOTE]

My dad bought a huge fancy washing machine for my mom there and that sucker didn't even last one year I think. It's in Pampanga now covered in a linen sheet and mothballed ready to ship to Arizona's boneyard where they keep old ass B-52s.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

They do have insurance on these appliances if you purchase them at major chained outlets so if they can't fix these appliances or no parts available then they'll give you a brand new appliance, insurance policy is from 1 -3 years so I paid for a two year insurance policy 3,000 pesos on our LG smart washer, so far it's been a dream for us and it was the floor model the chain store we purchased from was Robinsons Appliance but there are other chained stores like Abensons.

The privately owned spots won't have this insurance and a very limited window for repair anywhere from one week to 6 months and the 6 months would be only for labor costs and from what the salesperson said the main issue with these units is the computer boards or key boards all very costly to change.

Whiskey, they do sell some really nice rubber boots here I just bought rubber boots the sandals for sure aren't very good and slippery like you mentioned the green slime is deadly during the rainy season.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

No doubt about the boots there. Walmart has some really good water/snow proof boots. I was actually thinking of sending those by Balikbayan box to my parents along with some other goods one day. My dad bought that washing machine more than 3 years ago. I doubt he even has warranty on it anymore or had one to begin with. That's my father for you. Best case scenario for him , is to have somebody fix it. I'll mention the computer on it if and when he decides to fix it for mom. Heck, in the almost 2 years living with them recently, I never once turned on that oversized paper weight hunk of metal.


----------

